# 16mm unedited short film



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's something I had helped out on recently, using my 16mm wind-up camera. It follows the Straight-8 rulebook, where you edit everything in-camera, on one roll of film. No doubt it will be edited at some point as there are a few dodgy shots here and there and needs sound also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Like I said, _helped out on _

It wasn't my art as such, just the camerawork.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Must have made them dizzy in the end... lol. Is there some stuff of story line to it, or are we to make our own assumptions of it?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

The guy who directed it said that in the news, there was a spate of pickpocketing where these kids would nick your phone/wallet and if you managed to catch up with them and demand it back, they'd return it. It's like a game to them apparently.
Personally, there didn't seem to be much in the way of an ending. But - I got to try out some decent film without having to pay for it - always a bonus as the stuff's so bloody expensive!


----------

